
The Absolutely True Story of a Real Programmer Who Never Learned C - phodo
https://medium.com/@wilshipley/the-absolutely-true-story-of-a-real-programmer-who-never-learned-c-210e43a1498b#.8vw9jyjry
======
venomsnake
He did learn C. In the process of inventing it. But still learned it.

And I always translated "Real programmers know C" as "Real programmers know
their stack, and know there is no way to really abstract away thak pesky
physical stuff"

------
joelg
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11100364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11100364)

